# Tough trouble elastomeric deck problem



## roscozen (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 20' x 30' exterior deck now coated with an aliphatic polyurethane elastomer.

Everything's been great till the city stopped me from putting on my usual maintenance recoat because of a toxic fume(toluene) issue with neighbors.

So...what in the world can I use as a topcoat over this material ?

Whatever it is needs to stick , stretch and take hot direct sun in summer, rain in winter ( southern cal ).

And not be too stinky.

Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Move to a blue state?


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

How did the city find out. Do you have to pull permits to put finish on a deck?


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

Although ive never used these products, I would suggest trying some soy oil base resins/epoxies. Canola as well is available. I have done a little study on these materials and they are eco-friendly and should have no trouble bonding to those surfaces. Not to mention Low Voc


----------

